# Tell us about you & your horse!



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Tell us about you & your horse! (Be sure to include pictures [
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Well my names morgan. I'm 16 turn 17 in a month and am a junior. I live in california with my mom. I own a doberman/rott mix named teagan but my parents also have beagle mix(angel) and a lab(smokey). I ride at Robison Ranch where I met my boy outlaw. He is an 14.2h arabian gelding that I am retraining for barrels but he has done racing,endurance,and trail before I started on him. He is very high strung but we click fairly well. Here is my boy


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

He is very handsome! You are very pretty too 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

thank you :]


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

My name is Caroline. I am a homemom and am 53 (not young , like most of you) . I have been riding for about 12 years and some as a kid. I lease a very nice Appalousa named Mac, who is what I call a "Subaru of a horse", meaning he is sturdy, practical, not very stylish, has great all wheel drive and is designed to run forever! I ride dressage and trails, mostly trails nowadays.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi, I'm Paige and I'm a horse-a-holic...oh, wait...wrong meeting! ;-)

Anyway, I _am_ Paige. I'm 29-years-old and live in northern Arizona. I work at Goodwill as a cashier (LAME!), but am potentially two semesters away from graduating with my BA in English Lit...if I ever get my butt in gear and finish school. I have a 7-year-old son who will be 8 on February 29th (Leap Year baby! He lives with his dad in Tucson, though). I also have a 4-year-old (almost 5) aussie/st bernard mix named Cash. I am owned by...er...I mean...I own a 2.5-year-old Percheron/paint cross gelding named Aires (pronounced "Aries," as in the Greek god of war). Couldn't ask for a better horse. We do trails right now, with some arena work. If I can ever find an English saddle to fit the monster, I hope to enter the local W/T schooling shows here this summer. My boy is currently about 16hh at the withers and 16.1-16.2hh at the butt.
The great, dirty, hairy beastly (taken a few weeks ago):








All nice, clean and shiny (and smaller...this was taken this past summer):


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi, I'm Sophie.. I am British, but live in Germany with my parents (woohoo for cheap rent!) and I'm 20 years old. I was raised in Germany and taught to ride out here, however my German is somewhat limited to horse-y German. 
I started riding at 14, the whole family started. My mum and dad then purchased our first horse, Josie, and we'v ehad her 6 whole, long, vet bill filled years.
I broke my shoulder in 07, and then we bought Belle, a 5yo TBx who was fun and great to get my confidence back, but too much potential so sold her on.
We then bought Do It Again, my old schoolmaster who taught me pretty much everything I know. I sold him in May to a very good friend who is now being taught too.
In June I bought the giraffe-camel-horse Duffy. She's my first young horse that will be trained properly. She's a doll, she's a nightmare, she can be perfect or an absolute pig. At 18.1hh I have fallen off her once, and don't want to relive that if at all possible!
We have three dogs, but one is 'mine' my nutter 3yo English Setter Rufus who wsa BORN cute. No joke. 

I have no pictures right now, but there are some on my page. When I finish work I will put some on


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

hello i am kait and 23 years old. i live in the USA and forunately have awesome parents that allow me to house 4 horses on there small farm i also have a family dog named rowan supposedly a great dane pit mix but who knows lol. i graduated college and am working full time to pay for my addiction 

here are my babies
this is denny








here is my newest member bailey got him from an auction in november








here is my jessie boy (blind in one eye and partially blind in the other)









and then last but not least my old gal named lil red... 









then my old gal sadie who is now rip with her bestfriend denny 








then my dog rowan


----------



## Showjumper1 (Dec 20, 2011)

My name is Alaina, I am 22 years old and.I live n California on my parent in laws horse boarding facility. I have two Thoroughbreds.

Maestro is a 12 year old bayThoroughbred gelding. 16hh. He came from the racetrack. I am training him to jump.

Sebastian is a 13 year old bay OTTB gelding. 17hh. I am going to be learning dressage and training with him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Im Casey, I live in North Carolina, after many years of moving all around. Im 21 here shortly, and Ive been riding since I was 3. I went to MM, and earned my Equine Science Masters. Bought my first horse not quite a year ago. He is a long yearling, Paint/TB cross gelding named Rodeo Time, aka Rodeo. He is my love and joy, and will be started under saddle hopefully late this year.


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

My name is sarah I'm 22 and live down in Australia. I have two gorgeous horses princess is a 16yo QH who I've had for 7 years we did ARC and she's a super jumper!

Now we live at a NH property and are working on getting back some relaxation as well as fixing our horrendous dressage. I have a great time playing with her at liberty to warm her up.

My other mare is Ella a 5yr old tb x warm blood who is a problem child. I was given her at 15months not weaned not taught to lead shed done nothing. Now we are days maybe weeks off our first ride.

I have 2 amazing doggies Nero my 6 yr old kelpie x foxie and Oscar the greyhound. 

Pics will come once I'm home
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RedRacer7 (Jan 6, 2012)

My names Shelby I'm almost 21. I'm from Tulsa, Oklahoma. I'm finishing my bachelors in international business. I've worked with horses for about three years so I still have a bunch to learn! My horse and best friend is Cozmoe. He is a rescue horse that was abandoned by his previous owner. I adopted him right away and he has been my shadow ever since. He's a big love bug. Me and him are beginning to learn how to work cattle to give him a job as he loves to stay busy and gets bored easily. He loves food and will do anything for treats! He has been taught to bow and is quite the character  if anyone is from around the Tulsa area it would be great to have some riding buddies


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Hiya.  I'm Jess and I'm 19. I live in a podunk little town in the middle of nowhere, but it's cool because I get to have my horses at home. I like art, the Victorian Era, poetry, corsets, and animals. I'm a kennel attendant at an animal clinic, which is a total drag, but hey, it's money. I adore my 5 cats and 2 horses. 

My horses are a couple of morons, but I love them. They make me laugh on the worst days. :wink:


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Hello all, I'm Megan and 16 years old. Eventually I'll be the President on the US but for now I'll just stick to my two boys 
Dozer is an 8yo, 18.2hh PMU draft who does what he wants when he wants. Sometimes he tricks me into thinking I have some control over him but if I get to cocky he reminds me that he outweighs me by QUITE a bit. We are supposed to be getting better at gymkhanas but it is a slow process for us... He does well on trails but I dont take him out much.. He doesn't like being alone and I'm the only rider around here... Oh well. Eventually.
Bart is my grouchy old man. He is somewhere around 24yo, 12.2hh and some type of shetlandXQuater PonyXWooly Mammoth pony. He loves me and tends to put up with everything I ask hiim to do, I retired him from gymkhana last year so we are just sticking to trails from now on (Anyone in the Yucaipa area is welcome to come and ride with us!). However he has a very short fuse for other people. He takes advantage of their inexperience! But it always makes me laugh 

Without further adu, my boys! :


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I am Karen, and I am not the oldest here, yay! I am a manager of a hotel, which came about as a result of horses. Years ago, I trained the then manager's daughter's horse, then she hired me to work on the front desk, it all started from there. I currently have 2 horses, father & son combo, I owned the son 1st & acquired the dad later after he retired from breeding. I used to show him as a stallion for his then owner. My husband rides him and the son is my showhorse. A few years ago, my daughter was looking a new showhorse with a proven show record and came across one of his daughters and bought her. A real family affair, lol. My horse is the only breeding stock, as I don't really care about color.


----------



## tlvmiller (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi my name is Tammy and i am 28 and live in Maryland.Ihave 2 kids 8 yr old girl and 2 yr old boy.i have 2 horses rosco who is 25 and shaton who is 6. 1 mini named mini and one pony named coal and recently my daughter just got her first horse other than the pony. he was kind of a rescue but they are doing great together.he is a three yr old qrt horse.i was born on a small farm so the horses has always been in my life and i am so thankful for that they are my get away from reality.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi, I'm Shannon and I live in Ireland. I moved here from Canada almost 10 years ago when I was young, ambitious and looking for something different.. I came here for three months just to ride horses and haven't managed to move back home yet. I'm the mom of two kiddies, a 4 1/2 year old girl and 7 month old boy - and have a horse named Bandit as well as a pony for my daughter named Simba. I work for a racehorse trainer and we're in full swing looking forward to a new season. 

















We only have Simba a few weeks and while quiet, he's the typical cheeky pony.


----------

